

Ask HN: Would you start a new project in Grails in 2015? - proveanegative


======
vorg
Grails 2 or Grails 3 ? Grails 3 at 130Mb bundling all of Gradle now as well as
Groovy and Spring seems more like a integrated consulting product than a web
framework. Better to have lightweight technologies that can be quickly glued
together with a scripting language. Wasn't Groovy such a scripting language
before its ex-Agile consultants changed their tune and started bundling it all
together with a G2One/OCI sales pitch?

